# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key  GcProKey V19. Here Comes the Boss !! World's 1st Many Gen. & Sam Qualcomm Solutions

## mohamed73

*GcProKey UPDATE19 * *GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0014 released* * What's new ? *  *Added Support for Generic Qualcomm phones**World's 1st Added MSL RESET while "NEW QC UNLOCK"* *NO ROOT Needed**NO EFS RESET Needed**NO WIPE EFS Needed**NOT Any QCN READ WRITE ANY MORE*   *World's 1ST Added SAMSUNG SPRINT UNLOCK IN "NEW QC UNLOCK"  now for gsm or sprint use same method. *   *Added QUALCOMM NV_WRITE method for* *ESN** SPC** MEID**IMEI repair*   *World's 1st Added QUALCOMM EFS_METHOD method for* *ESN**SPC**MEID**IMEI repair* * Without ROOT OR WIPE OR ERASE EFS.*    * World's 1st Added QUALCOMM "NEWQC_METHOD" method for* * ESN**SPC** MEID**IMEI repair* * Without ROOT OR WIPE OR ERASE EFS.*    * Added AvvioL500 IMEI REPAIR* * Without wipe EFS**Without erase*   * Improved "NEW QC UNLOCK".* * show unsupported if bug is closed on that baseband.*   * Improved Samsung Readinfo UART.** Improved scan port.** solved verification fail issue on all other application then gsmtool.* * === beta stage reports & suggestions are welcome ===*  * Note: NV_WRITE Method for qualcomm all basic erased empty phones.** Note: EFS_METHOD and NEWQC_METHOD should work on any Qualcomm which work with recent and old exploit.** Note: Let see who copy paste first. *  *  LG G2 MODEL LG-D802 LOG
  Code:
 Using Version...1.0.0.0014
Selected Port LGANDNETDIAG1 = COM41
Selected Model LG Android
Selected Task NV_Method 
Searching phone... 
Build...M8974A-AAAANAZM-1.0.19003 
Device Detected...
model:= LG-D802
Androids Version:= 4.2.2
Description Version:= g2_open_com-user 4.2.2 JDQ39B D80210b.1378467487 release-keys
Platform:= msm8974
Device BASEBAND:= msm
Baseband:= M8974A-AAAANAZM-1.0.190036
IMEI-1 = 0
IMEI-2 = null or empty
ANDROID-ID = 046ce9ab520852b3_0
Detected su binary at /xbin
SU Version..1.99:SUPERSU
Device is Secure Rooted..uid=0
System Permission is Read/Write... 
Starting All QCOM IMEI Repair... 
!!! SUCCESS !!! 
Total Time Take...00:00:09 
Feel The Difference With GCPro. 
Download 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

